# Oops!



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh gee! Are you alright? The first jump didn't so so bad, if it's any consolation


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope you're alright! Yep, that's something I would have done right there...:lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

At least you are alright HITS! And hey, if we don't have moments like that to teach us how to correct ourselves, we'd never learn right  I had to have the same experience as you, to learn how to ride Nelson more solidly to the fences.

Job well done for knowing your erros, being proud of them and being able to move forward.! I'm proud of you, really, I am!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks MIE!! And I'm proud that Sandie has a good head on her shoulders, and knew to pull out of a dangerous situation rather than risking us getting into an even WORSE accident!!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Hope your ok! All you jumpers are very brave! My butt likes to stay slowwww and horse on the ground. (hope that made sense...u know what I mean lol)


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope you are okay , that was a good fall looks like you hit the standards !
Such a cute pony I love your videos.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yes, I hit them and still have the welt/cut to prove it haha!! But I'm fine now, and we're back to jumping again


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

ooh. I don't even want to think of those bruises:-/


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha they're all gone now, so it's all good  But it's funny, a few days later you start getting them in strange places that you never even knew you hit on the way down hahaha!!! I had one of my hip bone on the right front, then one in the area just above my butt on the back right, and then a big yellow and black and blue bruise complete with a nasty scratch/scab midway up my back...but they're completely gone now! YAY!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ouch. Glad both you and Sandie are okay. You jumpers are braver people than I am LOL.


----------

